# Steelers fans?



## Skooks in Dubai (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey everyone! Now that the American NFL season is officially happening, I was wondering if there are any fellow Steelers fans out there. Also, my husband is an Eagles fan, so any of you out there too? We're brand new to Dubai and looking to meet fun people!


----------



## amik (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh no the Steelers.......We're Browns fans so maybe we can continue the rivalry out here!


----------



## Ish (May 15, 2011)

I grew up in/lived in 3 out of the 4 NFC East towns, so I'm always interested in interacting with any other NFC East fans out there. I'm scheduled to arrive over there just in time for the start of the regular season.


----------



## Sky_High_1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hell yes!
Spent the past 6 years in Pittsburgh. Was going to college over there and just graduated this past December. Definitely in for meeting up for the games!


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Steelers Will crush all....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you are coming over and love football, get the nfl package or set up a slingbox if it is an option. No place shows american football on television.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> If you are coming over and love football, get the nfl package or set up a slingbox if it is an option. No place shows american football on television.


Boston Bar has shown the games for me before. 

As the manager (at the time) there told me, if you can get a steady group of people coming to the same place on a weekly basis, they will show whatever you want. I'm positive other bars will do the same. 

BTW - Go BEARS!!!!

-md000/Mike


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

For get togethers, I have tried and called a whole lot of bars and never found one that would show them. Good to know that you have a contact at a bar who can be used for future reference on ef american football get togethers.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> For get togethers, I have tried and called a whole lot of bars and never found one that would show them. Good to know that you have a contact at a bar who will for future reference on ef american football get togethers.


The issue that he raised (he is no longer @ Boston Bar) was that - they won't show them without consistent support. 4-8 people isn't enough "support" to beat their regular crowd of 20-30 brits. 

As an aside, I'm checking with a friend of mine, a bar manager, to see if we can take over one of her hotel's bars for a Sunday night to watch the early games. Might be worthwhile, but we'd have to get considerable support to "beat" their regular crowd. 

I'm also going to ask the bar manager @ the Citymax next to my place. Their sports bar is empty on Sundays - maybe we can persuade them to invest in the package.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

49ers here ... 

As always Jinx is the designated host for Monday Night Football ...


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I like the Steelers.... stopped watching them as much when Bill Cowher left... I like Tomlin and Rothlesburger (sp?) and the team is still legit and fun to watch....

In for watching games.... let me know when and where as many of the bars here don't show American sports (at least not that I have been able to see).

Go Texans.... (and Cowboys if no other team is worth watching)....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Umm... Monday night football is 4am UAE Tuesday morning early. I think we best stick with the sunday noon football games that start at 8pm here. My internet provided by my company is too slow to stream  Otherwise, we would be having every week get togetheres in discovery ghetto. 

I can just come to work and watch them if no one is hosting


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

I am in for a texans game once regular season starts...we going to da playoffs baby!
.....actually show me two teams playing football and I am in


----------



## jd2222245 (May 1, 2011)

Any Redskins fans?


----------



## Pittsburghexpat (Sep 3, 2012)

*NFL Football season starting*

I have been in Dubai for a year and a half, and miss watching my Steelers play. Is there anyone out there that watches games on a regular basis? I would love to catch a couple of games this season,


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Skooks in Dubai said:


> Hey everyone! Now that the American NFL season is officially happening, I was wondering if there are any fellow Steelers fans out there. Also, my husband is an Eagles fan, so any of you out there too? We're brand new to Dubai and looking to meet fun people!



Stealers really live up to there name lol, well there stealers hahah just like they stole the super bowl from my seahawks


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

It would be great to be around other [REAL FOOTBALL] fans atleast once a week if somebody could find a place,I would be there to watch any team. 

If you search hard enough you can find free streams of games on the net,I watched some college games this past weekend.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Skooks in Dubai said:


> Hey everyone! Now that the American NFL season is officially happening, I was wondering if there are any fellow Steelers fans out there. Also, my husband is an Eagles fan, so any of you out there too? We're brand new to Dubai and looking to meet fun people!


Damn I thought I Sheffield Steelers but then saw not EIHL, despite this go blaze


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/124492-american-football-cube.html


----------



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/124492-american-football-cube.html


Hah! This sounds great. Lived in Pittsburgh for three years. Could catch some of Steelers' game! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

XDoodlebugger-Thanks sounds great and its om my schedule.


----------



## phillyeaglesfan (Sep 1, 2012)

Your husband is a good man. Im not there yet but when I get there. GO EAGLES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Well I saw a pic of Hillary Clinton in Asia with her sling box watching US Democratic Convention Coverage (ie her husband Bill's speech). If it's good enough for the US Secretary of State, then it's good enough for me so I'll get one so I can watch all the US sports. I'm still stuck on baseball now (with my hometown Nationals in first place) but my wife loves the Cowboys.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Then your wife had a happy week  GO COWBOYS!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Roadworrier said:


> Well I saw a pic of Hillary Clinton in Asia with her sling box watching US Democratic Convention Coverage (ie her husband Bill's speech). If it's good enough for the US Secretary of State, then it's good enough for me so I'll get one so I can watch all the US sports. I'm still stuck on baseball now (with my hometown Nationals in first place) but my wife loves the Cowboys.


You'll get far better picture with Game Pass, worth the money to watch in what is generally HD quality. My brother in law had slingbox setup at his office with very high upload and I still thought the picture was cr*p. To me what is good enough for a political speech, is not good enough for sports.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> You'll get far better picture with Game Pass, worth the money to watch in what is generally HD quality. My brother in law had slingbox setup at his office with very high upload and I still thought the picture was cr*p. To me what is good enough for a political speech, is not good enough for sports.


Given all this i am tempted (when I finally get the villa) to go for the highest speed Internet I can get, go cheaper on the cable, and then just subscribe to the coverage on MLB.com, NHL.com, and NFL game pass, and download the Daily Show when I can. Which leaves my wife's soap operas and I think there are few options with those.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Roadworrier said:


> Given all this i am tempted (when I finally get the villa) to go for the highest speed Internet I can get, go cheaper on the cable, and then just subscribe to the coverage on MLB.com, NHL.com, and NFL game pass, and download the Daily Show when I can. Which leaves my wife's soap operas and I think there are few options with those.


I don't have any TV service anymore not even basic. I download everything I want to watch. It is pretty easy to find very good quality avi (or these days more likely mp4) of pretty much any US TV show within hours of it being aired back home. For things you might want in true HD you can usually find MKV files for most shows in 786 and/or 1080.

I did NFL for the playoffs last year and was really impressed with the signal quality. Here and there it slowed down, but most of the games the picture and sound were great. MLB is a little more hit and miss. The biggest problem with MLB is that games will (far to frequently) reset and start over. But I love coming home and watching the previous days game (well as a Rockie/Cub fan maybe not this year). But there is zero coverage of baseball here so unless you go looking for a score you will not know it. Same with football, very easy to keep from knowing a score for a day or so till you can watch it on delay.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

I have the ESPN score and game update app on my iDevices and that works all the time everywhere so I can ruin the suspense.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Roadworrier said:


> I have the ESPN score and game update app on my iDevices and that works all the time everywhere so I can ruin the suspense.


Back in CO I had the baseball package so I could watch Cubs games and often would save to DVR and watch at night. Cannot tell you how many phone conversations with my dad began with, 'I have not seen the game do not say anything...'


----------

